# Green algae/fungus on bogwood



## SmallestFrog (4 Dec 2012)

I bought a job lot of bogwood from ebay, and its arrived, and has quite a lot of green fungus looking stuff on it. Some of it is also white and powdery looking. 







Anyone know whats best to be done about it?

Some of the wood is to go in a shrimp tank, so I want to make absolutely sure its safe, there-fore I'm not sure I want to soak it in anti-fungus meds if I can avoid it. I'm considering brushing it with liquid carbon, to see if that kills it, like it kills algae in the same manner.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Dec 2012)

This is likely from it just being stored damp, jet washing will remove the mould but id be concerned about what chemicals have been used in the previous owners tank if your keeping shrimp... especially more sensitive types.  Good chance its fine but its a roll of the dice with second hand wood.


----------



## SmallestFrog (4 Dec 2012)

Not having access to a jet wash, is there any other way of removing it? Plan to soak the wood anyway, is it worth chucking some activated carbon in as well as a just incase? Or am I over-thinking this?


----------



## roadmaster (4 Dec 2012)

Could boil it in large stock pot, or pressure wash it at car wash?
Could also run it through auto dishwasher with no soap (note... Might do this while the wife isn't around)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Dec 2012)

just a good scrub in warm water will work in replace of a jet wash.  I wouldnt put it in the dishwasher as there will always be residual detergents and who knows what they put in dishwasher salts.
Id also get it in to soak asap, bogwood can be a PITA to stop it floating.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Dec 2012)

roadmaster said:
			
		

> Could boil it in large stock pot, or pressure wash it at car wash?
> Could also run it through auto dishwasher with no soap (note... Might do this while the wife isn't around)



Yeah don't dishwash it! I think a boil and ten a good scrub will do it well.


----------



## roadmaster (4 Dec 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> just a good scrub in warm water will work in replace of a jet wash.  I wouldnt put it in the dishwasher as there will always be residual detergents and who knows what they put in dishwasher salts.
> Id also get it in to soak asap, bogwood can be a PITA to stop it floating.



Hmmm, been cleaning HOB Aquaclear filter's for a few year's this way. No fish death's .


----------



## GHNelson (4 Dec 2012)

Hi Ben
I wouldn't use liquid carbon...get a wire brush or a old suede brush and clean up the wood that way.
Give it a good hose down with water from the tap.
hoggie


----------

